#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  The Gsm tdm-frame structure,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download

## Prashant Kumar Singh Rang

GSM performs SDMA using  cells with BTS and assigns an MS to a BTS. Furthermore, FDD is utilized  to separate downlink and uplink. Media access combines TDMA and  FDMA. In GSM 900, 124 channels, each 200 kHz wide, are used for FDMA,  whereas GSM 1800 utilizes, 374 channels. Typically, 32 channels are  reserved for organizational data; the remaining 90 are used for  customers. Channels 1 and 124 are not used for transmission in GSM 900.





  Similar Threads: Gsm structuring of time using a frame hierarchy,wireless and mobile communication,free ebokk download Evolution of wireless communication system,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download Traffic Routing in Wireless Networks,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download Limitations in Wireless Networking,wireless and mobile communication,lecture notes pdf free download Comparison of Common Mobile Radio Systems,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download

----------

